# Non-Traditional Haunts? Who else is doing them?



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, I've got basically two layout plans this year. I haven't put the big stuff out since I still haven't finalized which layout I'm going with. Last year I focused mainly on the garage but this year I want to get back in the yard (that and time and money prevented me from elaborating the garage plans I really wanted). I drew up two plans (sorry no pics or scans) but can't seem to decide.

I know cemetaries and graveyards are kind of the staple setup for most yard haunts and there's absolutely nothing wrong with them. I've just kinda grown tired of the whole fenced in tombstone thing. I've even experimented a little in the past few years getting away from it but always end up setting up the fence. And once the fence goes up, tombstones quickly follow. While there's nothing wrong with tried and true, I just want to do something different.

So the plans. If you've seen my prior year haunts you know there's a creepy cherry tree in my front lawn. The first plan takes my columns, six in total, and I encircle the tree as though they were standing stones. In front of the tree facing the tree will be my updated scarecrow. At his feet is a small pillar with a faux brazier burning. The walkway behind the tree that leads from the side of my driveway to the front door would be lined with cornstalks kinda like a wall separating the tree shrine area from the walkway area. Slenderman, Zann, Aegothotep, and maybe one of the staked skeletons would be setup inside that area. My tree ghosts and risers would be in the tree shrine area.

And for hahas I put together a traditional plan with the fence, tombstones, and such. The cornstalk barrier still in this plan as well. 

Whenever I showed both plans to Kaoru and our daughter they both voted for the traditional one saying that the other was plain. I know they mean well and their opinion is probably biased based one what the majority of people do. Or maybe it IS missing something (man gonna have to get some scans to share soon).

So this started me thinking... How many haunters out there setup in a non-traditional way? I've seen a few but I never thought of trying to gather like minded out the box concepts together before.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Depends on what you consider non-traditional. We don't have any gravestones or skeletons or anything like that in the front yard. Just a big sign and the front façade of the garage haunt. The haunt itself is an evil candy factory. The main feature is a huge puppet of a mechanical face that talks to the tots before dishing out candy. The wife is adamant that she doesn't want anything gory or gross or terrifying. The focus is on mood and style.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe you should add a Roarast (remember that one?) to your non-traditional setup. That way your daughter wouldn't think it was plain:jol:

I think your non-traditional plan sounds like a great way to mix things up for a change. We do the traditional cemetery, but even there, we swap out props so there's some variation year to year.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

We've been 'lawn decorators' for a decade - largely focused on an ever growing carved pumpkin display (started around 20, now we're around 60 each year). We gathered a lot of our stuff over the years from after Halloween sales. For years we went on just the 'standard fare' - tombstones, zombies, hanging ghoulies... 

Last year we decided that 2013 would be the last year we were so random and started working on a theme. In retrospect, I realize we never developed a walkthrough haunt because we hadn't established a direction to build in. We batted around Grimm's Fairy Tales gone wrong, a commune of hippie cultists with a Lovecraft flavor, haunted manor... 

Unfortunately, we got started late due to real life - but we nailed our concept down: A Creepatorium! Maniacal menageries of sinister sets collected in a 'museum of the macabre' (including live specimens). Since we have a barn - we had a natural location for a good part of it. 

We might be able to get a few rooms up this year but it has been largely about building a facade, creating a few key props and remedying our lighting situation this year. We are working with a budget now, and since the wife is catching the haunt bug a little worse, an attitude to create something special throughout the year. 

We will still likely have a graveyard somewhere on the property, as tombstone making is fun - but we're talking about having a Viking ship crash with runic markers for the Nordic dead next year. Zombie mermaid and moving wave props... 

I wish we were better working on this year than next year... but such is the life of the procrastinating (and broke) haunter


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

@Roxy: Oh man, I remember the Roarast. I still have the sketches archived some place. The prop never got built because at the time my time/skill/money to haunt ambition ratio was totally out of wack.

@Grimm Pickins: Totally love the idea of a Creepatorium - definitely an ambitious effort. Time, money, and procrastination have definitely been my enemies this year as well.

We ended up setting up the graveyard plan anyways this year. We picked up some cool blue kaleidoscope lights from Lowes and the ghosts in the yard just take on a whole new life.

I think it's time for a complete reboot. I want to tone it down, go simpler and smaller. At this point looking at selling off the columns and fence. Want to get away from all the crazy CreepShow lighting and aim more towards natural colors and lighting much like the Davis Graveyard does. Actually The House of Restless Spirits and the legendary Hollowed Haunting Grounds are my new inspiration. More spirits and ghosts and less ghouls and goblins.

Here's some pics of House of Restless Spirits (Google them for more or check out their site http://www.houseofrestlessspirits.com):





































There's just something hauntingly beautiful about the candlelit scenery - it speaks to me.


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm along the same lines but I like my fence and like my two skeletons. This year is the first time in years I've decorated due to various life issues; mainly living next to a lake with no sidewalk or street lights thus 0 TOTers. Now I'm t the end of a street and dead center of the col de sac so my house is front and center when you get to the end. I always thought a truly, deserted, abandoned haunted house would be great but I do love my skeletons so next year I am going to do a show. While I put out tombstones this year they are simply fillers to not make the yard look so empty and cost me only one evening and about $40.
I have a ghost projection in one window and my three axis talking. Next year I want to add a few more skeletons, skeleton dog, more projection and have Monkey basic running the show with VSA doing each routine. I have a DMX fog machine and DMX lights so I will be able to control everything and every scene exactly how I want.
I envision people standing in front of the house and basically watching everything interact and have more of a show than a scare. Something untraditional for sure.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Everything looks better in candlelight, TM, have to agree with that. It can be challenging to work into an outside haunt since weather can be an issue, which is why lanterns can be a lifesaver, but I do love the look.


----------

